# The Martialist



## Phil Elmore (May 2, 2003)

The first (and current) issue of my e-zine, The Martialist, contains much that will be of interest to knife enthusiasts, including some reviews and an editorial by James Keating on the recent stabbing in NYC.


----------



## moromoro (May 2, 2003)

a great ezine


----------



## moromoro (May 2, 2003)

simple but good


----------

